# Cathedral Ceiling Insulation and Crawl Space



## Mikhail (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a question about installing insulation in the attic over our family room, which has a cathedral ceiling. I was thinking about adding 6 inches of insulation in the attic. The attic only has one gable vent. Is there any potential problem or hazard with going ahead with my plan? Because the family room is usually very cold in the winter, I also was thinking about adding insulation into the crawl space under the room. The crawl space is attached to the basement and right now it only has insulation along the walls, not between the floor joints. The crawl space also has 6 mil. plastic on the bottom. If I add insulation between the floor joints, will it make the family room warmer? House located in Maryland.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Best bet would be to air seal the attic floor and make sure the crawl is air sealed as well.

If they have insulation on the stem wall of the crawlspace, they are treating it as conditioned. Question is, are they supplying conditioned air to the space now and it is properly isolate from the exterior.


----------



## Mikhail (Feb 19, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> Best bet would be to air seal the attic floor and make sure the crawl is air sealed as well.
> 
> If they have insulation on the stem wall of the crawlspace, they are treating it as conditioned. Question is, are they supplying conditioned air to the space now and it is properly isolate from the exterior.


Thanks for reply.
Yes, crawl space is conditioned because its attached to the unfinished basement, and isolated from outside. But I have plans to finish my basement in the future. Is it make sense to add insulation between floor joints now?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you are worried about some sound attenuation, yes, insulation will help.

If you are worried about energy efficiency, no, insulation is not required. 

Insulating between conditioned spaces is not required nor does it accomplish anything from and energy efficiency standpoint.


----------



## Mikhail (Feb 19, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> If you are worried about some sound attenuation, yes, insulation will help.
> 
> If you are worried about energy efficiency, no, insulation is not required.
> 
> Insulating between conditioned spaces is not required nor does it accomplish anything from and energy efficiency standpoint.


My main goal is to make this room warmer. By the way, rim joist dosnt have any insulation either.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

check with your local utility company. many states have programs where the utility companies are required to perform an evaluation of your home (at no cost) to determine if you need additional insulation and air sealing.

in Massachusetts they will perform air sealing techniques at no cost to the home owner, and will pick up a part of the cost of insulation.

Well worth a phone call or some internet searching ......

just a though


----------

